# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Diccionario de Especialidades de Agroquímicas

## ipex

Diccionario de Especialidades Agroquímicas para los agricultores y profesionales del campo.  Informes: Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores. 
Teléfono: 6397172/983582440
Email: info@ipexperu.org  12348418_10153818008517094_51684463_n.jpgTemas similares: DICCIONARIO DE ESPECIALIDADES AGROQUÍMICAS 2015 NUEVO DICCIONARIO DE AGROQUIMICOS 2014 Diccionario Especializado en Insumos Orgánicos 2013 Diccionario Especializado de Agroquimicos 2013

----------

